# HSB VISIT



## bhewitt452 (Jan 4, 2008)

Hello,
My wife and I are planning to visit the HSB RR in October and are trying to get some info but they have not responded yet. We are planning to drive there from Frankfurt, stay in the area 1-2 nights and then drive to our time share in Saltzburg. Can anyone suggest a reasonably priced hotel near the RR and a few places to eat. Also is there one train that is better than another? Do they operate on weekdays? Any helpful hints or info would be appreciated!
Thanks,
Bill Hewitt


----------



## Toney (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Bill,

for your vacation-highlight visit the URL from Harzer Schmalspurbahnen first:

http://www.hsb-wr.de/

There are alot of information available!

Several accomodation in walkiung distance from the Railwaystation in Wernigerode!

Hope the hint was helpful

Toney


----------



## GrizzlyFlatsFan (Jan 5, 2008)

That web site has a nice collection of sounds to listen to, or for download at

http://www.hsb-wr.de/hsb_barrierefrei/klingeltoene/


----------



## bhewitt452 (Jan 4, 2008)

Thank you for the link! I have been to that site but the problem is I don't speak German.


----------



## Toney (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Bill,

don't be worry about alien languages!

Send HSB an @-mail to [email protected]

in your own language, they will be helpful, I hope!

There is an Hotel in opposite of station named "altora", 

http://www.hotel-wernigerode-altora.de/


Greetings

Toney


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By bhewitt452 on 06 Aug 2012 10:59 AM 
Thank you for the link! I have been to that site but the problem is I don't speak German.
Bill

Click the Google Translate link below, after the Google Translate page displays in a new browser window/tab, switch back to the MLS browser window that has this topic displayed and copy and then paste the German web site's URL into the Google translate text field on the left, wait for the link to display in the text field on the right and then click it. It won't translate everything but the menus and such will be translated.

Google Translate[/b]


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

What the heck is HSB? I don't want to fight the translation to know what this is about. 

Greg


----------



## derPeter (Dec 26, 2010)

HSB = shortening/name of the "HarzerSchmalspurBahnen"

Narrowgauge railway in Germany
gauge = 1.000mm
length = 140km
this year is 125 year-anniversary jubilee



greetings from Peter


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Ahh.... so it is a real railroad... sounds like fun. 

Thanks for the answer! 

Greg


----------

